# A few macro shots I'm really proud of!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

My Garg from Pangea reptile! 







'



























My leachie with an underbite that I can't seem to correct


























































And Mr. Red


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, that last one is the BOMB! love it!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome pics! They all look wonderful!


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow... Those are amazing. I just love macro pictures!


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my, oh my!
Simply lovely<3


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow! I LOVE the first one! you take very good photos


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

